# Double dew claws and pink toenails?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Great Pyrenees have double dew claws... not sure what other breeds do.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My first thought is Great Pyr.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

As others have said, definitely Great Pyrenees. Purple on the tongues doesn't really say much because many breeds can have it.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I did manage to snap a couple of pictures of him. The first one shows how nervous he is around me. I was kneeling sideways and just had the camera aimed at him and you can see that he wasn't quite as worried in the second picture.



















If he's a pyre mix, the other breed(s) must be small. He's the size of an average 4 month old golden. He did eat his dinner, mostly, tonight, but only when I left the room. I have to use the dogs to get him inside and outside. He'll come along, that much I do know.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

He's so cute whatever mix he is. Do you work for a rescue or just foster pups on your own?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw he sure does look pretty nervous.. I have no doubt your crew will help him blossom into a great dog. No clue on the breed mix.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope you can bring out this boy's true personality! He is adorable, though!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

DaisyGolden said:


> He's so cute whatever mix he is. Do you work for a rescue or just foster pups on your own?


I foster for a golden retriever rescue. I could never afford to do it right on my own! LOL. Maybe if I win lotto, because if we ever do, that's part of the plan.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can already see progress. He's not hiding in the corner, of course, as long as Danny's around, he's much better. He actually wags his tail at Danny and follows him in and out the door, though he doesn't like to walk past us and will freeze occasionally. Danny just goes back and encourages him to come in. Some times it takes him several tries, but finally Garrett follows him.

I did get a chance to pet him while I was petting Danny and he is really skinny. Jay says he only weighs 23 lbs. I would have guessed 30 by just looking at him, but his coat hides the ribs, backbone and hip bones. He does like food, just not when I'm in the room. It's really sad because he wants to trust us, but he just can't get there right now. I will say he's the most unsocialized puppy I have ever fostered, and I have had some really terrified ones. I'll give it 24 hours and then see where he is. Lots of times, a bit of house time changes them. 

Unfortunately, I am headed to the lake for the weekend and don't feel comfortable taking him with me, so I think he'll have to stay here with Jay while I leave with the dogs. Normally I wouldn't leave the foster behind, but I can't be sure he won't run off and he won't move with a leash on. And my dogs haven't been to the lake in two months and it will be another month before we can get there, so I need to get them (and me) up there for the weekend. I know he'll do better here than there, but would do better with the dogs around.


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, he's adorable!! The litter I got my Ollie from had a few puppies with double dew claws on the front legs _and_ dew claws on the back legs. According to the shelter, the mom was known to be an Australian Shepherd and dad was either a black lab or Great Dane.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is cute. I've never heard of double dew claws before. So I have no guesses as to a possible cross. I'm sure he will become comfortable in his own skin soon.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, he's made a lot of progress already. He will walk past me to follow the dogs in and out the door. He actually didn't come in with them first thing this morning because he had to potty, but when he was done, he came back up to the door. He wouldn't come in until I sent Danny out for him, though. I took him out at 2:30 AM for a potty run and when he finished I told him "good boy" and he wagged his tail! He will let me reach down and pet him, but he still freezes when I do. He did take a piece of cheese from my hand this morning, which is a really good sign!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Garrett's so adorable, it's a good thing he has you as his foster mom. I know he'll be a work in progress, but between you and Mr. Mom Dog Danny, he'll come around in no time. Garrett sounds a little like what Roxy was when I first got her.

Looking forward to seeing more pictures of Garrett, especially the ones of him with Danny.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

fostermom said:


> Well, he's made a lot of progress already. He will walk past me to follow the dogs in and out the door. He actually didn't come in with them first thing this morning because he had to potty, but when he was done, he came back up to the door. He wouldn't come in until I sent Danny out for him, though. I took him out at 2:30 AM for a potty run and when he finished I told him "good boy" and he wagged his tail! He will let me reach down and pet him, but he still freezes when I do. He did take a piece of cheese from my hand this morning, which is a really good sign!


Yay! Progress. In a few days he won't be hesitant at all.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm glad he's doing better. Poor little guy. He is very lucky that someone so nice is taking care of him.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Congratulations. My guess would be that your foster is a Great Pyrenees/Golden mix. Remember Bentley(now Bear) that Jake's Mom adopted?
He was that mix. I have transported and over nighted alot of GP for rescue and have to say it is one of my favorite breeds. Makes a wonderful mix too!
I never got to meet Bear personally but, Terri (jealous1) fostered him for me for a bit.


----------



## NRG22 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. Sorry to take this a little off course but that foster pup is adorable, and it looks and sounds a lot like the dog I just adopted (Leo) although mine doesn't have dew claws on the rear legs.

I'm trying to figure out Leo's breed mix. I was told by the shelter I adopted him from that he was Golden/Pyr but I'm not seeing it. He's Golden something, but my vet didn't even have any suggestions. All he commented on was the wide muzzle.

I was wondering if Leo might be all Golden but a puppy mill reject or something. There's the wide muzzle and he has an odd under-bite, one empty spot on his gum that appears to have never had a tooth erupt, and other teeth doubled up and overlapping.

He doesn't behave like my GR that we just lost to gastrointestinal lymphoma but that could be because he's been denied a good puppyhood. He's a little reserved, and has to have something at his back whenever he's sitting alone. It could be a wall, the couch, a door, but it has to be something. The only times he doesn't do that is if I'm sitting facing him and rubbing his ears, neck, etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

I know these breeds have double dew claws - Saint Bernard, Great Pyrenees and Kuvasz. Purple tongue is seen in Chows. But in mixed breeds, it doesn't necessarily mean there is some Chow in it. The pup looks great, hope he is socialized soon


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

What an adorable pup - there's a lot of potential in him. Double dewclaws seems unusual, but it's just a simple mutation. Interestingly, multiple fingers/toes can be a dominant gene in mammals even though we do no see it all that often. My friend's Shepard had double dews on all four feet even though none of her littermates or parents did. If this little guy is going to run in weedy field it might be wise to remove them - ouch.

I am glad to see that he is getting more trusting. It sounds as though you are working magic with him.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hes adorable andI think he will be settling in no time at all with your crew and you to help him. G Py sounds a good possibility, he doesnt look chowy, whatever he is hes handsome!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

NRG22 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. Sorry to take this a little off course but that foster pup is adorable, and it looks and sounds a lot like the dog I just adopted (Leo) although mine doesn't have dew claws on the rear legs.QUOTE]
> 
> Hi and welcome to the forum and welcome to your new cute pup. It would be best to start a new thread for yourself to get the best reponses dedicated to your own questions with which you can also interact with the answers.
> Good luck and I look forward to gettingto hear more about your pup and learning more about him as he develops and settles.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

NRG22 said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum. Sorry to take this a little off course but that foster pup is adorable, and it looks and sounds a lot like the dog I just adopted (Leo) although mine doesn't have dew claws on the rear legs.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out Leo's breed mix. I was told by the shelter I adopted him from that he was Golden/Pyr but I'm not seeing it. He's Golden something, but my vet didn't even have any suggestions. All he commented on was the wide muzzle.
> 
> ...



He does look like a pure golden. My foster puppy likes to have something behind him, too. I think it's a security issue.

When I referred to double dewclaws, I meant dewclaws on the front and the back. I know I wasn't clear on that.

He has progressed so much in these few days. He comes forward, looking for attention. Still adores the other dogs. So very sweet, not the least bit mouthy (too scared) and doesn't chew on anything. He has a potential adopter coming to see him Tuesday. I've made it clear that they will need to visit a couple of times to allow him to get comfortable with them.


----------



## MGMF (May 13, 2009)

Great Pyrenees, Newfoundland, Ridgebacks?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Any new pictures of little Garrett? How's he doing fostermom- he's so darn cute.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I took a good picture of him and Jasper sharing the dog bed this morning, but I haven't downloaded it yet. 

He has made enormous strides in the last two weeks. He still has times where he can get spooked, but they are fewer and farther in between. I'd say he's 99.9% houstrained already (he is SOOOOO smart!). He will go to the back door, sit down and look at me when he needs to go out. He knows sit, down and crate. He sleeps through the night now.

He gives me smooches and is so happy when I get home from work. He will eat while I am standing there now, though I can't be standing too close. If he's outside alone, I have to walk backwards to the door to open it to let him in. If I walk forward, he runs off the deck. LOL

He should be going to his new family tomorrow. If they decide not to adopt him, I have two other adopters who are interested in him. I don't mind waiting if the first family changes their minds, it's fun to see how fast he is coming along!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's come a long way in such a very short time, sounds like he's doing wonderfully. You and the dogs have done a fantastic job with him. Funny and strange you having to walk backwards to let him out. 

Will you be sorry to see him go? Doesn't seem like you've had him that long.

Hope you'll post the picture.


----------

